# What does "Classified Elsewhere" means in NOC 2011



## SS70011005 (Mar 12, 2014)

Hi all,

My occupation has many roles and responsibilities but it does not exactly fit into the job description in the NOC 2011 list.

However, my occupation is listed in "Classified Elsewhere". Does it mean its a related occupation and can my work experience be considered for visa?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

No, that means that the NOC code you were looking at, isn't the best fit to describe your current job. That your job has a different NOC code.


----------

